# US Youth Soccer Rankings Down and Out



## soccerobserver (Jul 26, 2016)

US Youth Soccer Rankings was one of the most comprehensive ranking systems for youth soccer...apparently the new age alignment broke the alogorithm...

http://youthsoccerrankings.us/

From the website:

"After considerable research I have found it is not possible to map teams from the 2015/16 season to the new 2016/17 teams in a meaningful or consistent way. Consequently all team histories prior to August 1st 2016 will be discarded and rankings will be based on games from that date.

It will take several months to establish enough results to publish a meaningful national ranking. Please check back in October.

*Tournament Flighting*
Many tournaments use these rankings for flighting. I apologize for the loss of service. Please blame US Soccer, not me! For reference, you can still view the rankings as of June 2016 here."


----------



## soccerobserver (Jul 26, 2016)

And on another note, does anyone know why Legends College Showcase results are not posted on gotsoccer? Is that also due to the switch to calendar years?


----------



## younothat (Jul 26, 2016)

The "other" ranking site has done something different by adding a 16/17 field trying to show where the team is playing

http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/results_prev.aspx?Level=State&Gender=Boys&Age=13&Region=4&State=CAS

Not sure how they figure that out or the accuracy,  tracking by team name does cause some skew also as they are not always consistent. 

At least http://youthsoccerrankings.us/  seems to strive to be close to reality and accurate and not bias for only certain events or leagues.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 28, 2016)

It truly is amazing how much time and effort is spent by the guy who runs "youthsoccerrankings", if you've ever conversed with him, his story regarding why he created the site and the work it took to maintain it was very interesting.

Hope to see the site back up and running realistic rankings soon, I think it highlighted the need to have a site like that, that accounted for an expansive amount of results.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 30, 2017)

The excellent youth soccer rankings site is struggling to load at the moment. Anyone know why?


----------



## outside! (Jan 30, 2017)

Computers suck.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 30, 2017)

I have emailed the site creator in the past about a page not loading and he fixed it. For a while one of the age groups was not loading and he said he had been unaware of it until I inquired about it.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 31, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> I have emailed the site creator in the past about a page not loading and he fixed it. For a while one of the age groups was not loading and he said he had been unaware of it until I inquired about it.


Thank you. It's up and running now. I could not find his email to alert him. If you get chance and are allowed to, feel free to PM it. That site is tremendous.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 31, 2017)

futboldad1 said:


> Thank you. It's up and running now. I could not find his email to alert him. If you get chance and are allowed to, feel free to PM it. That site is tremendous.


Thanks FutbolDad just click on any team...then look for the  "Report Errors" button in the top right hand part of the page....I cut and pasted below...

*"Report Errors*
Please fix mistakes or missing results in your team's listing by clicking here: Report Errors"


----------



## AsíCal Azules (Jan 31, 2017)

It appears that the team detail pages are not operational.  Here's the update on the site..."*TEAM DETAILS PAGE BROKEN!  *The team details page is currently broken. Unfortunately I am traveling for the next 48 hours and cannot fix this until I get home. This should be fixed by Wednesday morning. Apologies!"

So you can still see the summary just no details.


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 31, 2017)

How is he able to get all of the scores from so many regions?  I would imagine you'd have to do it manually as there is not some big nationwide database of club soccer scores.


----------



## AsíCal Azules (Jan 31, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> How is he able to get all of the scores from so many regions?  I would imagine you'd have to do it manually as there is not some big nationwide database of club soccer scores.


I would imagine there is some type of feed where he can import the scores.


----------

